# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Kamloops - welche Strecken?

## Charly82

Servus!
Habe das große Glück, dass ich im August für 1 oder 2 Tage in Kamloops biken kann!
Um nicht enttäuscht zu werden, welche sind die besten Trails dort?

Danke!

greez,

Charly

----------


## noox

In Kamloops sind halt viele Strecken von mehr oder weniger Pros gebaut, also mit abartigen Sprüngen. Lift gibt's dort glaub ich nicht. Also die Locals Shutteln. 

Was sau geil ist mit normalen Sprüngen: Rio Escondido.

----------


## Charly82

Hä? was is dann das: www.sunpeaksresort.com/summer...maps/bike-park

----------


## noox

Stimmt, Sun Peaks ist ja nicht weit.

Aber du hast ja von Kamloops gesprochen  :Wink:  

Leider kann ich zu Sun Peaks nicht so viel sagen - ich hatte mir zuvor in Kamloops die Hand gebrochen.

Insanity One ist so eine etwas schwierigere Old-School-Strecke mit etwas gebautem Zeugs drinnen. 
An die anderen kann ich mich nicht erinnern. War nur hin und wieder etwas zu Fuß unterwegs.

----------


## grisch

Sunpeaks war geil!!! Und nicht so überfüllt wie Whistler!!
Kamloops war aber auch cool, Mt. Harper war witzig und lässig zum Shutteln, ohne locals bist aber aufgeschmissen dort.

----------


## wuttem

In Kamloops die DirtRanch hat jede Menge unterschiedlicher Strecken. Da ist von leicht bis schwer alles dabei gewesen. Aber halt nicht Downhill sondern eher Flow Strecken mit Sprüngen. Man sollte nicht gerade zu Mittag hin - am Abend wird die Temperatur besser. Dort gibts ein Shuttle Service dem zahlt man ein par Euros und er fährt einen immer wieder hoch. Macht ziemlich Laune.

Hier:
https://www.facebook.com/mosltymentalshuttles

----------


## Charly82

hmmm, jetzt wohl oder übel doch eher Whistler... :-)was sollte man dort unbedingt fahren?

----------


## noox

Wennst auf Jump-Lines stehst:
Für das Warm-Up: Crank it Up.
Dann Dirt-Merchant und Lower A-Line.
Oben (zweiter Sessellift) gibts auch noch größere Tables auf der "Fright Train".

Schwierig und typisch Whistler Style: Schleyer. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch Joyride. Rock-Faces, steil, kleinere Drops...
Unten auch mal Heart Of Darkness (easy, aber lustig).


Oben habe ich's nimmer so im Kopf. Aber eben Fright Train. Ich glaub Duffman, Original Sin und Too Tight sagen mir was. Auch "In Deep". Aber unbedingt: Goats Gully!


Aber eigentlich macht so viel dann eh erst Spaß, wenn du länger dort bist.

----------


## Charly82

Naja, wie's ausschaut gehen sich 2 Tage aus  :Wink: 
...hat noch wer eine Adresse, wo man halbwegs vernünftig schlafen kann?

----------

